

Qooxdoo: a javascript UI framework for rich Internet applications - yummyfajitas
http://qooxdoo.org

======
digamber_kamat
hush! There is this another one now.

How many more js frameworks do we need?

~~~
mahmud
qooxdoo has been around for ages. tried and true technology.

